# Speedlights or Quantums?



## cameramike (Jan 21, 2012)

Alright, I'm planning my next upgrade which will be lighting. TTL IS USELESS TO ME, I WILL ONLY BE USING THE LIGHTS IN MANAUL.  I currently own one canon 580exII, the question is, do i get 2 more and a set of Pocketwizard TT5s (i don't care AT ALL about TTL simply want to be able to control my flashes by using the AC3 zone controller). Or make the upgrade and get 2 Quantum T5D-R flashes  Obviously if I go with quantum the battery packs will also be an upfront addition. I would likely though get battery packs at some point for the speedlights as well though. I'd be using these for shooting weddings. 

So mostly I'm wondering if the additional cost is worth it or if speedlights are still better off. Its going to be tight to make the purchase so if the difference isnt noticeable i'd go with the cheaper choice. Additionally if I go with the speedlights my idea is to get the mini tt1 and flex tt5 along with the AC3 zone controller so I can manually control each flash from the camera; what would I need to fire the quantums from the camera.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 21, 2012)

I would go with this Safari Li-on Portable Flash System - Lencarta


----------



## cameramike (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm not looking for a "studio" setup, one battery wouldn't really do me any good. Lights could be placed on complete opposite ends of giant reception halls.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jan 21, 2012)

For phography, I recommend flash....


----------



## Derrel (Jan 21, 2012)

Before deciding on the  Quantum T5D-R flashes, make sure you go to a large forum and do some research on the views of actual owners of these; the last time I was familiar with the performance issues of the Quantum flash units, there were some serious technological and practical "issues" with the way they performed in actual use. That has been a couple of years. at one point in time, there were some serious issues.--ones that the owners of the Quantums were unable to resolve, even with the help of Quantum's tech support people, over months and months.


----------



## Patrice (Jan 22, 2012)

cameramike said:


> I'm not looking for a "studio" setup, one battery wouldn't really do me any good. Lights could be placed on complete opposite ends of giant reception halls.



The fellow who photographed the reception at my niece's wedding did just this with monolights. Two were on mains and one was on a battery pack, all tripped with pocket wizard products. Every shot he took lit the room with background illumination. A small speedlight on a bracket provided fill. More power and more options.


----------



## cameramike (Jan 22, 2012)

I do understand but I am not looking to go with monolights; i know I COULD use them but 4 years of experience shooting events with speedlights which have the ease and portability of just being able to quickly pick it up and run when needed is not something I'm going to give up. I could see adding in a battery powered monolight down the road for portraits so that I can overpower the sun... but right now simply speedlights or quantums.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 23, 2012)

Sunpak made a bare head flash that you could toss a reflector on which is basically a predecesor of the Quantum lights. You can even make a battery pack to use with it or buy one. It's the 120J. That may offer a cheaper alternative to the quantum lights if price is an issue.

Jack Hartzman of Washington Talent uses one as his go too light for weddings and events. In fact, it stays on a stand with wheels and rolls it around with him. He does some really good work.

Jack Hartzman | Washington Talent Agency | Maryland, Washington DC


----------

